# Alaskan King Crab!



## Jurdoc (Feb 9, 2007)

I love living in Alaska, we are always the first to behold the bounty of our oceans, which are world famous for-KING CRAB!  I was just going basic, a big aluminum pot (i'd use steel, but dont have anything big enough) I was thinking of a side of rice and udon noodle soup, perhaps making a butter dip with baked garlic at the bottom, for the legs themselves.  any other ideas?


----------



## boufa06 (Feb 10, 2007)

There has been a lot of discussion on handling and cooking crabs in general, frozen crab legs etc in the past.   Do take a look at some of these threads for ideas.


----------



## Jurdoc (Feb 10, 2007)

it went quite well. garlic butter dip (sweet and nutty) with an udon soup for filler...quite the feast


----------



## cjs (Feb 10, 2007)

Lucky you! Can't think of many places I'd rather be than smack dab in the  middle of Alaskan King Crab country!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 10, 2007)

Since crabs are not "acidic" - aluminum will be just fine for boiling or steaming (although minerals in the water may stain the pot).

As for *ideas* on what to do with crab ...

Crab and okra gumbo served over rice, crab creole served over pasta, crab ravioli, mannacotti stuffed with crab and ricotta and 1-2 other cheeses, crab quiche, crab cakes, crab filled crepes, crab filled omlet, crab spring-rolls, crab with peas, sauteed onions and a white sauce in a puff-pastry shell (Crab a' la king), crab fried rice, crab bisque, boiled/steamed crab, fried crab (tempura batter, cornmeal, panko crumbs, etc.), crab salad, fried crab Po' Boy sandwich ....

That's just off the top of my head ... I might be able to come up with another idea or two if I thought about it for a minute or two ...


----------

